
Agent-Oriented Programming - dzink
http://robotics.stanford.edu/~shoham/www%20papers/AgentOrientedProgrammingAIJ.pdf
======
d7z
Programming humans?

~~~
qbrass
It's programming via what is essentially bidding on contracts.

Agent A asks "can anyone make me peanut butter and jelly sandwich?"

Agent B says "I can if you give me bread, peanut butter, jelly and 3 minutes"

Agent C says "I can if you give me Bread, 3 minutes and $3"

Agent D says "I can if you give me 1 minute and $10,000"

Agent A then picks the best bid and receives the sandwich. It doesn't care
that agent B is a human, agent C is an alien that excretes peanut butter and
jelly, or agent D is a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.

